# 14th Philadelphia, PA Mister Coney Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 14TH PHILADELPHIA PA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: 432 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE FORT WASHINGTON, PA 19034-3413
WHEN: SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 04, 2007 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/philadelphia_pennsylvania_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: Tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greeting Fellow Slot Car Enthusiasts,

*NOTE*: If you are registered on both HobbyTalk and Mister Coney, have *NEVER* set up at a Mister Coney Slot Car Show & Swap Meet and would like to share in the comradery and excitement of such an event...

Mister Coney would like to offer a *SPECIAL* *$25.00* vendor/display table for this event. Please contact Mister Coney for details and arrangements.

Thank you. 

Mister Coney


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

*Swap Meet*

Joe,

I am interested in a table. What do you need from me to reserve one? Also, does the $25 include an admission with helper? I am a member on Mr Coney as well.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello Chad,

I sent you an email with answers to your questions.

Thank you. 

Mister Coney

---------------
MrConey.com
MisterConey.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I will be at Mr.Coney's show in Philly.We had a good time at the last show there,but we always have a good time.If you want areal good time go to Hooters after the show and hang out with with the Eagles fans.Those people are crazy. Tom Stumpf


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Mr. Coney. You have a PM waiting for you.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Mr coney, we are waiting on a reponse from the PM we sent Monday. We really want to get a table.....please reply.

Thank You Mr. Coney!
Marcus/Marie & Family


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello Marcus,

I sent you an email with answers to your questions.

Thank you. 

Mister Coney

---------------
MrConey.com
MisterConey.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I'm packing the car for the show tomorrow.It's always easier than doing it in the AM.Me and Bob Beers will stop and get a few NY bagles and be on the road.This is a close show only 1 1/2 hours.Hope to see some Hobby Talk people.I don't know why I'm doing this but who ever comes to my table and they are a hobby talk.member will get a free DASH MOTORSPORTS LEAD SLED.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

See you tomorrow save one for me.lol


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Me too, I'll see ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll see you later this morning. Have a very safe trip.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey Tom, just wanted to say thanks for the body, smiles are what it's all about. Travis says thanks again, too. Nice chattin' with you.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

He didn't waste anytime getting it together.It's always nice to meet someone who you might have chatted with on the sight.See you next time. Tom


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the body. You also had a great selection of Dash bodies I couldn't resist. Nice talking to you.


----------

